# Is there a certain age...



## Folie (Jun 19, 2010)

I was reading a thread and it intrigued me because I had a converstation today withn a friend that was very similar to it. One of the things we touched on, the friend and I, was about "adult students". You know, people who go to/finish college at the age of like age of 25 and older. We were saying how we've met students at our school, we went to the same university, who were 30s and older and many of them didn't finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Basically after talking about the idea in general, we thought 35ish is kind of old to go back to school. Even if you finish in 4 years, you'll be about 40 by the time you land a job and everything. You've spent most your adult life working for lower wages. So, do you think there's a certain age where you're just too old to go back to school? Too old to do something else? Why?


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 19, 2010)

i dont think theres a certain age thats too old.... There are all kinds people that go back, in all kinds of situations for all kinds a reasons.
My best friend's mom went back in her mid 30s and did a certificat in translation. She has since quit her job that she hated and is a very sucessful tranlator and editor working out of home.
My mom went back to school in her 50s. She does a couple courses a week, and works full time as a nurse (she been working for 35 years). She went back because there would be a slight payraise, but also, because she wanted to get out of the public hospitals and do thinsg she wanted to do. She graduates next semester i believe, and while she may only work for a few more years, i know shell be doing something easier on her, that she likes better. 

i know a lot of people's parents that are going back to school. My friend's dad lost his job and now studying... soemthing computerish. The government is paying for his school too so he can support his family with a job in a high demand feild.


----------



## tarnii (Jun 19, 2010)

Everybodies situation is different for sure.

Another perspective is often young people follow the paths that are layed out for them or ones that they fall onto through circumstances they don't control. It is not until they have done all the things they are _supposed_ to do to live up to the expections of parents and then partners and children that they find the courage to do something that they want to do - just simply for themselves. It may not be to forge a brand new career path but perhaps just to enrich their lives and use their brains for something other than what life has dealt them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2010)

my mum went 'back to school' at 30 to start training as a teacher. and i don't feel that was too old at all. now she is doing something that makes her very happy and although it took her a while to get there - seeing her happy in her work i think is worth it. plus sometimes when you are older you are financially more able to study. because you have worked before perhaps you have saved up teh cash rather than relying on loans. or perhaps a partner could pay bills while you did school. 

plus my hubbys mum she did a degree in her 30's also. she mainly did it not for a career change but to challenge herself - she wanted to prove that she could manage it. and she did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so not at all do i feel people are too old for school.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 19, 2010)

This rings close to home for me, because my husband is still a student at the ripe old age of 37, and is in his 12th year of study! 

By the time he is done he will have 2 Masters degrees and 2 PhDs. Basically, he is just very academically oriented. Although he initially was educated in business and worked in that area, he realised he hated it - so went back to university to study philosophy!

A lot of people think it's strange, but he is very good at what he does (currently he's doing his PhD at Oxford) and I'm sure will make a great academic some day. His area of study does actually relate to his previous work in business, so hopefully he won't be starting completely from scratch when he finally finishes his study.


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 19, 2010)

My mom had to go back to school when she was in her early 30s. She had gotten an illness, that affected her joint, and so she could no longer do the job she was trained for. So now she's 51, and have a job in a Kindergarten, and have been there for more that 10 years now. Don't think she was too old. People tend to forget the advantage of life experience when it comes to education.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 19, 2010)

Not really. I think some people just get bored or unhappy with their situation. Some just want to go back to school because they realize their job isn't making them enough money or they aren't working for something they're passionate about.

Many things can happen too - a lot of the older generation who went to school and didn't finish highschool (let alone go to College/Uni) are being laid off and going up against brand-spanking new early-20's graduates for jobs. Many HAVE to go back to school to be able to compete for those jobs. A lot of places now require that extra schooling for a position. And in most cases, a piece of paper (ie. A diploma) trumps yeeeears of experience.

My gramma is living proof that you aren't too old to go back to school. She got her Masters at age 69 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So proud of her. She's got way more schooling than me! Haha.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 19, 2010)

There's never an age too old to become more educated.

But this is from a girl who will be in school constantly until she's 28.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 19, 2010)

Age is pretty much irrelevant when it comes to education. Whether in school or not, you should learn your whole life. I think if you're 80 and you feel like going back to school, you should go for it.


----------



## Modmom (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, I'm 40 and I have a very good paying job (have never worked for low wages) and I'm going back to school this fall to get my esthetics certificates.

For me I jumped right into the corporate world after high school and quickly moved up in rank and pay. After losing my first child to SIDS, I left the work world to be a stay at home mom. All that mattered to me was spending every moment possible with my children.

I've built up an at-home business successfully over the last 15 years designing and selling home decor at trade shows. Its incredibly hard work, but it allowed me to be home with my boys all the time.

Two years ago I went back to work part time in an office job. I'm still there now.

Now I'm ready for 'me' time. My boys are 13 and 10. My plan is to get my education now so that when my youngest is in junior high, I will go back to work full time in the beauty industry. 

So to answer your question, you're never too old for schooling. Life throws many curve balls at you. Twenty years ago I would have told you that by 40 I would be in a top corporate position. Looking back now, I know I wouldn't have been happy.

I'm so excited to be able to go back to school now. I know what I like in life and I'm very clear about who I am and where the next phase in my life will take me.

I can understand, at your age, why you think 40 is too old for many things. But I promise you, when you get here, you'll feel like things are just getting started!!


----------



## Folie (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_This rings close to home for me, because my husband is still a student at the ripe old age of 37, and is in his 12th year of study! 

By the time he is done he will have 2 Masters degrees and 2 PhDs. Basically, he is just very academically oriented. Although he initially was educated in business and worked in that area, he realised he hated it - so went back to university to study philosophy!

A lot of people think it's strange, but he is very good at what he does (currently he's doing his PhD at Oxford) and I'm sure will make a great academic some day. His area of study does actually relate to his previous work in business, *so hopefully he won't be starting completely from scratch when he finally finishes his study*._

 
I hope so, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is kind of my point and why I feel the way I do. There's certain salaries you get in most fields when you start out and they don't care if you're 22 and starting or 52 and entering the field. It's about being kind of the "low man on the totempole". There's certain base salaries that I could see a younger person living on where as I can't see an older person, with perhaps family, or who's used to a larger incoming living on. Also, sorry to those doing it or have/had family who are doing it, but it just seems like a waste career wise. It's like you'll never advance to where you could have because you've missed so many years working in another field. I'm not saying not to do it, but it kinda seems like a waste to me. I always think of this lady I heard of, I forgot her exact age, who was 80 and it took her like a decade to graduate, she started at 70 or so, and she died the day after her graduation.


----------



## Folie (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_Well, I'm 40 and I have a very good paying job (have never worked for low wages) and I'm going back to school this fall to get my esthetics certificates.

For me I jumped right into the corporate world after high school and quickly moved up in rank and pay. After losing my first child to SIDS, I left the work world to be a stay at home mom. All that mattered to me was spending every moment possible with my children.

I've built up an at-home business successfully over the last 15 years designing and selling home decor at trade shows. Its incredibly hard work, but it allowed me to be home with my boys all the time.

Two years ago I went back to work part time in an office job. I'm still there now.

Now I'm ready for 'me' time. My boys are 13 and 10. My plan is to get my education now so that when my youngest is in junior high, I will go back to work full time in the beauty industry. 

So to answer your question, you're never too old for schooling. Life throws many curve balls at you. Twenty years ago I would have told you that by 40 I would be in a top corporate position. Looking back now, I know I wouldn't have been happy.

I'm so excited to be able to go back to school now. I know what I like in life and I'm very clear about who I am and where the next phase in my life will take me.

I can understand, at your age, why you think 40 is too old for many things. But I promise you, when you get here, you'll feel like things are just getting started!!_

 
I think the only thing I wonder about is, do people really do better after going back to school again. Will your salary be as good as if you had stayed with the corporate profession you started with? I think about things way too much. It also seems scary to have a body or work and just dive into something new. I don't think I'd ever do that, I'm too chicken. lol


----------



## anita22 (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_I hope so, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is kind of my point and why I feel the way I do. There's certain salaries you get in most fields when you start out and they don't care if you're 22 and starting or 52 and entering the field. It's about being kind of the "low man on the totempole". There's certain base salaries that I could see a younger person living on where as I can't see an older person, with perhaps family, or who's used to a larger incoming living on. Also, sorry to those doing it or have/had family who are doing it, but it just seems like a waste career wise. It's like you'll never advance to where you could have because you've missed so many years working in another field. I'm not saying not to do it, but it kinda seems like a waste to me. I always think of this lady I heard of, I forgot her exact age, who was 80 and it took her like a decade to graduate, she started at 70 or so, and she died the day after her graduation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yes, I see your point... though in my husband's case (and I'm sure many others), the area he worked in previously gave him a lot of transferable skills. Same with my mum, who retrained to work as a financial planner (from a general manager previously) in her 40s - her previous experience meant that she wasn't lining up with graduates for a beginner position.

As for the family aspect, it comes down of course to the individuals in question, but in our case my husband was really unhappy with his previous career (not because he wasn't good at it, it was just the horrendous lifestyle and constant travel mainly). Clearly his studying does affect us, but if he was working in a job that made him miserable, then I wouldn't be very happy either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I went back to school at 24, graduated after three years with my law degree, and worked for a year before figuring out that I didn't want to be a traditional lawyer (and I ended up losing that job anyway, but that's a different story).  Now at nearly 30, I'm faced with the likelihood of having to go back to school for _something_, I am just not 100% sure what.  I'm in the really tough spot of having plenty of education, but little experience, and most places aren't hiring for that.  I don't know if I just want to start an entirely different career path, which might take me upwards of 8 years to complete, or just tack on to what I have with more specialization.  I'm worried about further pigeon-holing myself into more education with no experience, and ending up even worse off than I am now, whereas starting over, I'm only setting myself back a little ways.

I still have plenty of time to have a nice long career, even if it starts at nearly 40, but it still is a very daunting prospect.

My last option is just to work enough to pay off my school loans, be a stay-at-home wife/mother and never look back.  The longer I'm out of work, the more appealing that sounds.  But still, I can't help but feel I'm not done learning, yet.


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 19, 2010)

You're never too old to go back! My mother went back to school in her 40s and did a veterinary nursing course part time for four years. She graduated with honours, decided she didn't like nursing after all and started work as a purchasing offer at a vet clinic, so she gets to use her knowledge and do stuff she's naturally good at. I'm so proud of her! 
I'm studying now (I'm 21) and there's a woman called Jan doing the same major as me, who is in her 70s! She's a former high school teacher and painter who wants to make sure she is 'current' with the art world. Sure, she drives me nuts sometimes because she's a former teacher and has the tendency to forget we are not in fact her students, but I admire her for having the drive to go back to school.


----------



## Folie (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I went back to school at 24, graduated after three years with my law degree, and worked for a year before figuring out that I didn't want to be a traditional lawyer (and I ended up losing that job anyway, but that's a different story). Now at nearly 30, I'm faced with the likelihood of having to go back to school for something, *I am just not 100% sure what.* I'm in the really tough spot of having plenty of education, but little experience, and most places aren't hiring for that. I don't know if I just want to start an entirely different career path, which might take me upwards of 8 years to complete, or just tack on to what I have with more specialization. I'm worried about further pigeon-holing myself into more education with no experience, and ending up even worse off than I am now, whereas starting over, I'm only setting myself back a little ways.

I still have plenty of time to have a nice long career, even if it starts at nearly 40, but it still is a very daunting prospect.

My last option is just to work enough to pay off my school loans, be a stay-at-home wife/mother and never look back. The longer I'm out of work, the more appealing that sounds. But still, I can't help but feel I'm not done learning, yet._

 
Whether 18 or 80, I don't think you should enter college unless you're sure of what you want to study, even if just for a hobby/personal enlightment. I think life is too short to "waste" in classes you're iffy about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been in this situation, too. I want to get my master's, but I'm not settled in my field. I'm leery of getting it without having a job I like. I'm also holding out, because others have gotten to pursue their masters for free upon landing certain jobs. So, I'd really kick myself if I got my masters when I should have waited and got it for free. I also _might _be moving out of state. So, I don't wanna start a masters program and not be able to finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It might be best to pay off your loans before you enter school again.


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 19, 2010)

The major that I'm taking right now is intended for adult students. My classmates range from mostly 27-55. Some are back in school because they never finished it, it's required for their job now, or they want a change of scenery. I bet that adult students in primarily "freshmen" classes do feel the initial burst of embarrassment for being stuck with such a younger crowd.  If you check the statistics, there is a higher percentage of adult students than you would think.


----------



## nursie (Jun 20, 2010)

maybe years ago it could have been considered 'too old' to teach an old dog new tricks. but in today's world, i've got staff nurses who are in their 70's who feel like they will not make it on retirement/savings so they are still working. imagine still working for minimum wage in your 70's. so at the approach of age 40,50,60...if there is no giant retirement fund or sudden windfall, anything you can do to increase not only the income but the comfort level of the work you'll have to do into your 'golden years' is going to be worthwhile!


----------



## Folie (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_You're never too old to go back! My mother went back to school in her 40s and did a veterinary nursing course part time for four years. She graduated with honours, decided she didn't like nursing after all and started work as a purchasing offer at a vet clinic, so she gets to use her knowledge and do stuff she's naturally good at. I'm so proud of her! 
I'm studying now (I'm 21) and there's a woman called Jan doing the same major as me, who is in her 70s! She's a former high school teacher and painter who wants to make sure she is 'current' with the art world. Sure, she drives me nuts sometimes because she's a former teacher and has the tendency to forget we are not in fact her students, but I admire her for having the drive to go back to school._

 





The last part of your post reminded of this guy I had in a summer course I took. Boy, was he annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly think he even annoyed the professor, who he was older than. I think sometimes, people, well some people, tend to not be able to take instruction well from people who are younger than them. He would always complain or try to out talk the professor or act like he knew more. After the first class, the professor didn't call on him. He ended up dropping the class.


----------



## Folie (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmietrinh* 

 
_The major that I'm taking right now is intended for adult students. My classmates range from mostly 27-55. Some are back in school because they never finished it, it's required for their job now, or they want a change of scenery. I bet that adult students in primarily "freshmen" classes do feel the initial burst of embarrassment for being stuck with such a younger crowd. If you check the statistics, there is a higher percentage of adult students than you would think._

 
Do you have any statistics? I tried to look it up, but it more information about what an adult learner is.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 20, 2010)

No there is no age limit. My dad just got his second PhD in Philosphy and he's 56. He had his first Ph.d (in political science) since his early 30's and was teaching at the university the entire time. Philosophy was always one of his interests so he just went for it. I'm incredibly proud of him


----------



## YLQ (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_I was reading a thread and it intrigued me because I had a converstation today withn a friend that was very similar to it. One of the things we touched on, the friend and I, was about "adult students". You know, people who go to/finish college at the age of like age of 25 and older. We were saying how we've met students at our school, we went to the same university, who were 30s and older and many of them didn't finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Basically after talking about the idea in general, we thought 35ish is kind of old to go back to school. *Even if you finish in 4 years, you'll be about 40 by the time you land a job and everything. You've spent most your adult life working for lower wages. * So, do you think there's a certain age where you're just too old to go back to school? Too old to do something else? Why?_

 
*And how old will this person be in 4 years if they don't go back to school? 

In America, most people attend high school until they are 17. Average life expectancy is around 74-ish years here. Average retirement age is around 67 -ish.

Assuming a person gets a job immediately after high school instead of going right to college:

40 - 17 = 23 (# of years they will have worked for lower wages before earning a degree)

74 - 40 = 34 (# of years they will probably live after earning a degree)

67 - 40 = 27 ( # of years they will probably work before retiring) 

23 x 19k = 437,000 (amount of money they made in those 23 degree-less years)

27 x 46k = 1,242,000 (minimum amount of money they will make in the 27 years after earning a bachelors degree before retiring)

27 x 19k = 513,000 (amount they will make in those same 27 years degree-less)

513,000 + 437,000 = 950,000 (working degree-less for 50 years)

1,242,000 = 437,000 = 1,679,000 (working degree-less for 23 years and degreed for 27 years)

1,679,000 - 950,000 = 729,000 (amount more in lifetime earnings after getting a degree at 40)

Now, I'm not good with math so some of that might be wrong, but it looks to me like Naomi or Methusela should take their 35 year old ass on back to school and get a degree. *


----------



## Folie (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YLQ* 

 
_*And how old will this person be in 4 years if they don't go back to school? *

*In America, most people attend high school until they are 17. Average life expectancy is around 74-ish years here. Average retirement age is around 67 -ish.*

*Assuming a person gets a job immediately after high school instead of going right to college:*

*40 - 17 = 23 (# of years they will have worked for lower wages before earning a degree)*

*74 - 40 = 34 (# of years they will probably live after earning a degree)*

*67 - 40 = 27 ( # of years they will probably work before retiring) *

*23 x 19k = 437,000 (amount of money they made in those 23 degree-less years)*

*27 x 46k = 1,242,000 (minimum amount of money they will make in the 27 years after earning a bachelors degree before retiring)*

*27 x 19k = 513,000 (amount they will make in those same 27 years degree-less)*

*513,000 + 437,000 = 950,000 (working degree-less for 50 years)*

*1,242,000 = 437,000 = 1,679,000 (working degree-less for 23 years and degreed for 27 years)*

*1,679,000 - 950,000 = 729,000 (amount more in lifetime earnings after getting a degree at 40)*

*Now, I'm not good with math so some of that might be wrong, but it looks to me like Naomi or Methusela should take their 35 year old ass on back to school and get a degree. *_

 
I think in theory, it's a good plan. I just think life doesn't always work that way. Like are they granteed 46k out of the box? Not really. Not every college degree has an almost 50k starting salary. Especially if we're talking just a BA. Even if so, who's to say they'll get a job very quickly after graduating? Also, who's more likely to get a job. A person with the same degree and younger or an older person with the same degree? I'm inclined to think younger, because younger people are more prone to take less/need less to live on. There's ageism, too, in the work force. Another factor, I didn't think of in my first post, they have more debt than they would if they got their degree when they were younger. In the US, the price of higher education just keeps getting higher. So, how much of this 46K, which they might not even get, is going into their pocket? Naturally, it depends on the school, but still. 

Spesking of retirement, which I know little of. Does retirement work the same if you enter a field in older years? Would it affect pension? I'm guessing not 401K, unless you have it through a job. Would it affect social security? I would think, the only affect on ss, if it's even there by the time people my age retire lol, is you won't get as much as you would have had you started in that field first. 

I'm not against people going back. I think life is different for everyone, but going back doesn't seem like something I'd do myself. Seems more cons than pros.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 21, 2010)

i believe that when we set goals for ourselves it's good to set an age as a deadline for having met that goal (i.e. by the time i'm 30, but before 31 i should and want to be a RN). however i think this topic probably depends on what we consider old. me personally i don't think 35 is too old for anything as far as career changes or going back to school. this goes along with what i said about setting certain ages as deadlines for goals we want to meet. i just got accepted into nursing school and i turn 29 a couple of months afterwards. i'm going for my AS in it and my plan is working for a few years and then going for my bachelors..... if everything goes as planned i'll be finish with my AS by the time i'm 30, before 31 and then i'll work and by the time i'm 33/34 i'll be going back for my bachelors and i should be done with that by 35.... so no i don't think 35 is too old to be in school or go back. somedays i used to wish i would have figured out nursing is what i wanted to do back when i graduated highschool then i would have had my bachelors in it already and  i would have gotten it in 2004 when i was 23 instead of a degree in liberal studies but i probably wasn't ready for it yet back then so i'm just thankful that i am able to go back to school for whatever i want and whatever age i want. if 35 was the age at which i went back then oh well. i guess when you get to late 20's or early 30's and it's taken you a little longer to figure out what you want to do or be able to do what you want then 35 doesn't seem like it's too old. but like i said earlier, i think it all depends on what we all consider "old"


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i believe that when we set goals for ourselves it's good to set an age as a deadline for having met that goal (i.e. by the time i'm 30, but before 31 i should and want to be a RN). however i think this topic probably depends on what we consider old. me personally i don't think 35 is too old for anything as far as career changes or going back to school. this goes along with what i said about setting certain ages as deadlines for goals we want to meet. i just got accepted into nursing school and i turn 29 a couple of months afterwards. i'm going for my AS in it and my plan is working for a few years and then going for my bachelors..... if everything goes as planned i'll be finish with my AS by the time i'm 30, before 31 and then i'll work and by the time i'm 33/34 i'll be going back for my bachelors and i should be done with that by 35.... so no i don't think 35 is too old to be in school or go back. somedays i used to wish i would have figured out nursing is what i wanted to do back when i graduated highschool then i would have had my bachelors in it already and  i would have gotten it in 2004 when i was 23 instead of a degree in liberal studies but i probably wasn't ready for it yet back then so i'm just thankful that i am able to go back to school for whatever i want and whatever age i want. if 35 was the age at which i went back then oh well. i guess when you get to late 20's or early 30's and it's taken you a little longer to figure out what you want to do or be able to do what you want then 35 doesn't seem like it's too old. but like i said earlier, i think it all depends on what we all consider "old" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're like my twin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm starting nursing school for an AS-RN this fall.  I'm 26 (will turn 27 soon after I start).  I got my BS in microbiology when I was 22, but it turned out to be really useless at the BS level.  I really wish I did nursing the first time around as well.  And I have had some people comment about how "old" I am to just now being going to school for a career...

 I'll finish when I'm 28... there's students in my nursing class that are easily 40-50 years old, though.  So I don't think there's such thing as being to old... a lot of people have realized they have to change careers and what not, or just find new interests in life.  I'm getting divorced, and I was a housewife while married, so I HAD to go back to make my own life for myself, and I can't be more excited to know that I'll be making the bucks and able to support myself without a man, even if that happens as I'm pushing 30.


----------



## JULIA (Jun 22, 2010)

Some people do it to keep busy. I know of quite a few people who went back to university/college AFTER they retired. People get bored! 

But really, I don't think anyone's too "old" to continue/begin an academic career. As long as the person finds some sort of fulfillment and success from it then all the more power to them. It's not really fair for someone to forgo bettering their education because of their age. They shouldn't have to settle for what they have because that's what they have become accustomed to. Everyone should have the opportunity to make their situation better for themselves.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_Well, I'm 40 and I have a very good paying job (have never worked for low wages) and I'm going back to school this fall to get my esthetics certificates.

For me I jumped right into the corporate world after high school and quickly moved up in rank and pay. After losing my first child to SIDS, I left the work world to be a stay at home mom. All that mattered to me was spending every moment possible with my children.

I've built up an at-home business successfully over the last 15 years designing and selling home decor at trade shows. Its incredibly hard work, but it allowed me to be home with my boys all the time.

Two years ago I went back to work part time in an office job. I'm still there now.

Now I'm ready for 'me' time. My boys are 13 and 10. My plan is to get my education now so that when my youngest is in junior high, I will go back to work full time in the beauty industry. 

So to answer your question, you're never too old for schooling. Life throws many curve balls at you. Twenty years ago I would have told you that by 40 I would be in a top corporate position. Looking back now, I know I wouldn't have been happy.

I'm so excited to be able to go back to school now. I know what I like in life and I'm very clear about who I am and where the next phase in my life will take me.

I can understand, at your age, why you think 40 is too old for many things. But I promise you, when you get here, you'll feel like things are just getting started!!_

 
I completely agree with you!  I was very much the same.  12 years ago I took 2 years off to stay home with my baby.  I went back to work 10 years ago and was making what I would consider a very comfortable wage.  But I wasn't happy!  I am 37 now and I have this summer and fall semester left to complete my B.A. and then I am going directly into the Master's program.  I will have my Master's by 40.  I definitely don't think I am too old!  My daughter is almost 13 now, so I don't feel like I am neglecting her when I have to study.  On top of that, I really do feel like my life is just beginning.  Alot (not all) -but many- people spend their 20's trying to please someone else...friends, spouses, parents, etc.  You get older and realize that you have to make yourself happy first and everything else falls into place.  For me, this included getting the degree I always wanted.  I will be making at least if not more than what I was making before.  But it isn't about money anyway-it is about self fulfillment. Anyway, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 22, 2010)

If you graduate at 40, you have 25 or so working years ahead of you before retirement. So, no, that person will not have spent "most of their life" doing whatever it was they were doing before they went back to school.

Since you are classifying anyone who graduates at 25 or up as OLD, I take it you are pretty young. So I wonder what you are after? A legitimate reason to say that the "adult students" shouldn't be there? This thread reeks of ageism and ohmygoshlookatthepoormisguideduneducatedoldpeopleb  reathingmypreciousair.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_If you graduate at 40, you have 25 or so working years ahead of you before retirement. So, no, that person will not have spent "most of their life" doing whatever it was they were doing before they went back to school.

Since you are classifying anyone who graduates at 25 or up as OLD, I take it you are pretty young. So I wonder what you are after? A legitimate reason to say that the "adult students" shouldn't be there? This thread reeks of ageism and ohmygoshlookatthepoormisguideduneducatedoldpeopleb  reathingmypreciousair._

 
^THIS!!^


----------



## Folie (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_If you graduate at 40, you have 25 or so working years ahead of you before retirement. So, no, that person will not have spent "most of their life" doing whatever it was they were doing before they went back to school.

*Since you are classifying anyone who graduates at 25 or up as OLD*, I take it you are pretty young. So I wonder what you are after? A legitimate reason to say that the "adult students" shouldn't be there? This thread reeks of ageism and ohmygoshlookatthepoormisguideduneducatedoldpeopleb  reathingmypreciousair._

 

I'm not. Adult student as a term starts at 25. Mature student - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I misread it. You have to begin at 25 to be an adult student. I think people feel I'm saying don't do it, which I'm not. I'm just saying it's not my train of thought. Even if I were to dislike my career later in life, I doubt I would go back later in life to totally change careers. I plan to get an MA in another year or so, but within my field and am hoping a future job will fund it, and that will probably be it. PhD is too much time and work for me. If you want to go back, it's up to you. However, I feel, for myself, the cons outweight the pros.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_I think in theory, it's a good plan.* I just think life doesn't always work that way.* Like are they granteed 46k out of the box? Not really...._

 
*Nothing in life is guaranteed. Before I went to sleep last night, no one guaranteed me that I would wake up this morning but I still set my alarm clock. *


----------



## dbecker87 (Jun 23, 2010)

I admire anyone who gathers the courage to go back to school.

I love talking to the adult students, as I feel they actually have something to offer in study groups. You can't learn life experience, and that's what I love. 5 years ago, I was a person with very different priorities than now. I don't think I would have had any interest in school when I was younger. However, after having a few customer service jobs, I realized that I didn't want to spend the rest of my life in these jobs. So, I got my act together and went back to school. I'm not an adult student now, but I'm pretty damn close.

So, a big shoutout to all the adult students out there! You guys rock!


----------



## nebbish (Jun 23, 2010)

My mom spent seven years going to school online to get her MBA whilst raising my kid sister & I. She was almost 40 when she finally graduated. It took her so long because she had to keep taking breaks for life, but shit happens. My point is, I don't think you're ever too old to go back to school! 

I also have to say I've got massive admiration for people who realize 'you know what? I'm not happy!' and fix it, especially in such a drastic way. I'm going to school myself, and even thought I'm unattached in the children department, it's still difficult.

If I had my choice, I'd just like to be a professional student


----------



## COBI (Jun 23, 2010)

I entered the work force out of high school.  I've always had a high IQ (mensa-qualified), but could not possibly imagine going to school for another four years.  I spent a few years working in retail while picking up a few course credits here and there before getting an entry level accounting job in a bank.  

Within about 12 months, I was the offered the Accounting Manager position and within about 6 months from then was named controller.  

To continue to progress, I needed to catch my formal education up with my resume experience (primarily due to my field.)  I added full-time school to my full-time job and completed my bachelor's degree at 32.

I took a few months off and then continued with a full-time masters program while working full-time and completed the degree at 34.

I don't think there is a "too old" for school age; I can't say that I won't go for an additional degree or certificate program later.  I firmly believe learning is a lifelong goal.  

I also think with regards to advance degrees, "real life" experience enhances the experience significantly.  It was obvious the benefit those of us with real world experience had during masters level classes over those completing their MBAs as part of a 5-year (bach + masters) program. 

In broad & general terms, I personally believe "older" students tend to have a higher appreciation for the material they are absorbing and "why" they are there.  But this is primarily based on my experience with people I've encountered in my life and certainly exceptions exist.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_I'm not. Adult student as a term starts at 25. Mature student - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I misread it. You have to begin at 25 to be an adult student. I think people feel I'm saying don't do it, which I'm not. I'm just saying it's not my train of thought. Even if I were to dislike my career later in life, I doubt I would go back later in life to totally change careers. I plan to get an MA in another year or so, but within my field and am hoping a future job will fund it, and that will probably be it. PhD is too much time and work for me. If you want to go back, it's up to you. However, I feel, for myself, the cons outweight the pros. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i don't think anyone is feeling that you're saying don't do it. the way you put it out there is that 35 is simply too old to go back to school or be in school because by the time they find a "real" job they will be 40 which is then insinuating that 40 too old for anything as well.
you're opinion is fine but you have to understand that things have changed so much.  i know since the recession i have seen SOOOO many people go back to school regardless of age. there are many MANY factors that go into someone going to school right out of college or not starting til late 20's to mid 30's. speaking for myself, i got a bachelor's degree that i can't do shit with back in 2004 because i spent my college career going wild because i was finally on my own. thinking about what i wanted to be later on wasn't a huge priority when i got to college and by the time i figured it out i just wanted to graduate. why? BECAUSE I CAN ALWAYS GO BACK. whenever i want. hell, my mom went back at 45 for her master's and i absolutely love the fact that, despite her age, she went back to school for something she always wanted. also, there are those that may have not had the means financially to attend college before they became "adult students" and others may have had families or babies to take care and college didn't fit into their schedule.
so, there's nothing wrong with how you feel for yourself but the way that it was put out here in this thread is going to offend some people. you don't know, there could have been some 35 year olds reading this thread who are starting their first year this fall and then they're reading a thread where someone is saying 35 is too old..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just something to think about.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_ 


I also think with regards to advance degrees, "real life" experience enhances the experience significantly._

 
this is the conclusion i've come to based off of personal experience. just speaking for myself.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_I'm not. Adult student as a term starts at 25. Mature student - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I misread it. You have to begin at 25 to be an adult student. I think people feel I'm saying don't do it, which I'm not. I'm just saying it's not my train of thought. Even if I were to dislike my career later in life, I doubt I would go back later in life to totally change careers. I plan to get an MA in another year or so, but within my field and am hoping a future job will fund it, and that will probably be it. PhD is too much time and work for me. If you want to go back, it's up to you. However, I feel, for myself, the cons outweight the pros. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's very easy for you to say this now.  Trust me...in 20 years you will look back at the person you are now and revel at the changes.  Try not to be so narrow-minded.  I hope for your sake that you would consider a change down the line if you realize you are unhappy rather than to wake up when you are 90 and wish your life had been different.


----------



## Folie (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i don't think anyone is feeling that you're saying don't do it. the way you put it out there is that 35 is simply too old to go back to school or be in school because by the time they find a "real" job they will be 40 which is then insinuating that 40 too old for anything as well.
you're opinion is fine but you have to understand that things have changed so much. i know since the recession i have seen SOOOO many people go back to school regardless of age. there are many MANY factors that go into someone going to school right out of college or not starting til late 20's to mid 30's. speaking for myself, i got a bachelor's degree that i can't do shit with back in 2004 because i spent my college career going wild because i was finally on my own. thinking about what i wanted to be later on wasn't a huge priority when i got to college and by the time i figured it out i just wanted to graduate. why? BECAUSE I CAN ALWAYS GO BACK. whenever i want. hell, my mom went back at 45 for her master's and i absolutely love the fact that, despite her age, she went back to school for something she always wanted. also, there are those that may have not had the means financially to attend college before they became "adult students" and others may have had families or babies to take care and college didn't fit into their schedule.
so, there's nothing wrong with how you feel for yourself but the way that it was put out here in this thread is going to offend some people. *you don't know, there could have been some 35 year olds reading this thread who are starting their first year this fall and then they're reading a thread where someone is saying 35 is too old..... *




just something to think about._

 
If that's the case, I hope I didn't offend anyone reading this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you want to go back, it's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess, I feel bad for people who don't do it when they're younger, but maybe they didn't want to.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_If that's the case, I hope I didn't offend anyone reading this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you want to go back, it's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess, I feel bad for people who don't do it when they're younger, but maybe they didn't want to._

 
well you don't seem malicious like you were TRYING to offend anyone but it can be offensive. and don't feel sorry anyone who didn't go when they were younger. everyone's circumstances are different and no one is necessarily missing out just because they didn't go at a young age. at almost 29 i appreciate school WAY more than i did from 19-23. i kind of feel i would have just lived my life until now and THEN went back so then i wouldn't have to pay back the $20,000 i got in financial aid for a liberal studies degree. i personally feel i'll be a better nurse now at 30 than at 23 simply because my outlook on life has changed considerably in the past 6 to 7 years. and i'm happy to be going back and not finishing again until 35. and i'll keep going because i don't want to just be a nurse for the rest of my life. i'd love to move up in the chain so i'll prob be BACK in school in my 40's. it is what it is. have your opinion. i'm certainly not knocking it but saying people are too old and that you feel sorry for those who didn't go when they were young is slightly offensive. i don't feel sorry my godmothers friend who just went back for her degree in nursing at 58 years old. for what??!! what's to feel sorry for?? i think it's exciting to be able to have the means to up and make a career change whenever you want. instead of feeling sorry i'm happy school will always be there for anyone who wants to go whenever they are ready and able


----------



## Modmom (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_If that's the case, I hope I didn't offend anyone reading this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you want to go back, it's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess, I feel bad for people who don't do it when they're younger, but maybe they didn't want to._

 

That's the thing...don't feel sorry for people who choose to go back to school when they're older.  You don't know anything about the reasons behind this very personal decision.  You don't know if this was the only chance they've had to do it and to them this is the most amazing, most exciting time of their life.  There's no need to pity or judge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You are going to find many times in your life that you end up having to make huge life decisions and changes.  Wouldn't it be wonderful if you received social acceptance and support when you reach those crossroads?


----------



## COBI (Jun 24, 2010)

It's interesting because this thread is the only time where I've encountered someone expressing feeling bad for people going back to school.  The general attitude that I've encountered is others wishing they *could* go back but financial and work obligations keep them from being able to.  I think in general this IS a socially accepted and supported endeavor.

I more often encounter the "I wish I could go back" response or "I can't imagine going to school now (because they "hated" it), and have honestly never had anyone who saw it as a bad or sympathy-invoking event.  Oh, wait, I do know a friend in a controlling and abusive relationship where her boyfriend does not support going back to school for her, but that's because he's (rightfully) concerned that'll she realize there is more to life than their destructive relationship.

Continually striving to improve and educate yourself is a great character attribute in my opinion.  The day that I think I am done learning is likely the day I have given up on living or at a minimum will be a serious trigger that I need to some self-reflection.

I guess I personally have trouble grasping why someone would see a person furthering their education (regardless of their age) as a negative thing or something that should have an age cut-off.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jun 24, 2010)

I think that people change and smetimes its that they took the wrong degree when they first started in school (like me lol but I haven't gone back yet and I'm in my 30's) and some people never got the chance to go (couldn't afford it, had families out of high school and had to support them etc).  Every situation is different and I don't feel like age has much to do with the benefits of education because ultimately taking courses and training in the field you are interested in is to benefit yourself and your happiness.   So if I ever do get the courage and am lucky enough to go back to school, even if its when i'm older , is it ever too late to seek happiness?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS at this point if I could go to school full time financially?  I would rock it a LOT more than I did when I was younger I lacked focus, ambition and was internet addicted lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I sorta got it together just as I was in my last year of my degree FINALLY got all A's lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of people I know  have gone back to school recently friends my age (29 and 30, and people closer to retirement age... like one person I know who I think is in her 50's) and they all seem happier for it.  None of them went with the purpose of earning more money they all already had professional degrees and were simply strenthening their knowledge base in their field by getting a masters etc when they aren't required to have it for their job but because they are truely passionate about their careers and learning more to help them continue along that career path was what they wanted to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NO clue if it makes sense financially but I don't really view school as something you do because of finances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me it was and is more about personal growth and , sense of wonder, and learning and building the life you want.  One of those 'tools'


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_I don't feel like age has much to do with the benefits of education because ultimately taking courses and training in the field you are interested in is to benefit yourself and your happiness.   So if I ever do get the courage and am lucky enough to go back to school, even if its when i'm older , is it ever too late to seek happiness?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
exactly. i knew it was time for me to go back when i came home from work one day asking myself what was the point of my job. i answered a phone and filed paperwork. that may be fine for some but it's not okay for me. i want to come home feeling accomplished. as if i'd actually helped/comforted someone and that's when i knew it was time for me to go back. i'm beyond interested in nursing and the medical field. it's my passion and this is what it is i want to do with my life. it would have sucked ass for me, being that this is what i really want to do with my life, to be considered too old to go back or if the opportunity was taken away because i didn't do it when i was 19-23 and no later than that..... and i don't feel sorry for myself not doing it back then. i'm actually happier now because i said earlier, i feel like i have a greater appreciation for school and the field now than i did when i was younger


----------



## Penn (Jun 24, 2010)

Honestly, this post seems a tad ignorant to me.
ETA - I know that you aren't trying to offend anyone and please don't think that I'm attacking you in any way.


----------



## Modmom (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_Honestly, this post seems a tad ignorant to me.
ETA - I know that you aren't trying to offend anyone and please don't think that I'm attacking you in any way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think its more of an maturity thing than ignorance. Not that I think you're immature Folie, not at all.  This is quite a deep topic of discussion between you and your friends.  I just remember being in my 20's and thinking that 30 and 40 and beyond was so old.  I most certainly don't think that now  LOL  

I would love for you to print off this discussion and put it away until you're 40 and then read it again.  You'll be amazed at what a different person you have become in so many aspects of your life.  You'll understand how fulfilling it is to know that you can better yourself and follow dreams at any age.


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 24, 2010)

I definitely think it is never to late to go back and higher your education or pursue something new. Im an EE and I've seen 40-50 year old, possibly older men in my classes pursuing a degree and just trying to higher their education. Not to mention my mother is almost 50 and she just finished getting her 9th degree and is now working on her 10th and a PHD. If anything I respect and I'm sure others would respect anyone who goes back to school and I've found that the older individuals in my classes are the most knowledgeable and I have never once looked at them and said they were too old to be in school!!! ~_~


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 24, 2010)

I read an interesting article the other day about how many things in society are moving up in age... like age of first marriage, first children, education, etc.  Many many people are waiting until "later" in life to do a lot of things that are usually viewed as things younger people do.  It's no longer abnormal to put off marriage until your 30s, or having children.  Getting an education should be considered no different.  

I still think it's weird to think I'm a "non traditional" student at 26, though.  I guess it's because I still feel very young and that I have tons of life to still live


----------



## user79 (Jun 25, 2010)

It's never too late to better yourself, be it physically, or mentally.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 26, 2010)

20 year old right here, and I have mad respect for anyone who is older and decides to go back to school. Not everyone is in it for the money. I've met some people who went back to school who had higher paying jobs before than what they are planning to do after getting their degree. Some people just want to take courses simply for knowledge. Some people already have degrees but wanted to change careers. I was searching through online profiles of the doctors at the hospital I go to and I found one doctor who wrote that he was an engineer for a while but decided to go back to school to become a doctor. He's employed at a good hospital so I think he's done pretty well despite not graduating med school at a younger age. 

I love hearing stories about elderly people who go back to school. Education is a beautiful thing and the fact that anyone has the opportunity to get an education in my country at any age is wonderful and everyone should take advantage of it if they can. There are people in developing countries who have never gone to school and children sold into sex trafficking so I think it's unfair to judge someone older to want to go back to school. 

Everyone has their own circumstances. I'd hate to think that if a person could not attend school while they were younger due to financial, personal, etc. reasons, then they missed their opportunity forever. Game over. 

To say that someone is too old to further their education is pretty darn ageist I must say.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 26, 2010)

^^ My friend's dad was an engineer... went to med school, and has been a GYN for many many years, and now he's thinking of retiring and going to law school.  A lot of people think he's crazy, but I think it's awesome he's never stopped wanting to learn!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 26, 2010)

You're never too old to go back to school in general. It really depends on what you're trying to do and what for. However, if you're trying to go back to college and get into med school and become a surgeon, it's going to be much harder on a 40-yr-old body and brain than someone that knows they want to do that at 18. It's possible, but some paths are really long. 

If you're really interested in doing something and have the chance to do it, I would say it's a great idea. It's awful when expectations are placed on someone because of lifestyle, parents and wife/husband/children. If you're young and not happy with what your significant other or parents want for you, I would definitely recommend either getting out of that relationship or seeing if you can change things. It's easier to change life-altering decisions earlier than later.


----------



## Modmom (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_You're never too old to go back to school in general. It really depends on what you're trying to do and what for. However, if you're trying to go back to college and get into med school and become a surgeon, it's going to be much harder on a 40-yr-old body and brain than someone that knows they want to do that at 18. It's possible, but some paths are really long. 

If you're really interested in doing something and have the chance to do it, I would say it's a great idea. It's awful when expectations are placed on someone because of lifestyle, parents and wife/husband/children. If you're young and not happy with what your significant other or parents want for you, I would definitely recommend either getting out of that relationship or seeing if you can change things. It's easier to change life-altering decisions earlier than later._

 

^^  My 40 year old body still takes hip hop lessons, chases after 2 boys, works outside the house and runs my own company at home.  School would be a great break!! Hahahahahaha     Just kidding.  I will say that its harder when you're older because of all the more responsibilities you have (family, work, paying bills and so on).


----------



## katred (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_Basically after  talking about the idea in general, we thought 35ish is kind of old to  go back to school._

 
I can't imagine why. I'm 37, I have two university degrees and every time I see the schools kicking up again in the fall, I think I'd like to go back. Hell, I'd go back just to audit classes and learn. Which should be the point of being in any educational institution.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_Even if you finish in 4 years, you'll be about 40 by  the time you land a job and everything._

 
This logic only works if you assume that the purpose of attending university is to prep you for a specific job. That is, of course, a major thing a university education can do and certainly, if you're attending a professional school (med, law, dentistry, etc.), that is the primary purpose. For many, that isn't the case.

However, even if you make the assumption that universities are only job-prep factories, there's still nothing wrong with hitting the restart button at any age. If someone has gone through 35 years making low wages (which is not always the case), it hardly seems reasonable to say that they're stuck with that for the rest of their lives. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_You've spent most your adult  life working for lower wages._

 
As I mentioned, not necessarily. As I've gotten older, I've noticed a funny thing has happened with my brain. I'm way better at math and science than I used to be. I make a good living in marketing, so if I decided I wanted to go back and get a degree in chemistry, it's not because I'm earning low wages, but because I want the option of doing something different. 

The days of having one career, where you did the same thing throughout your working life, are over. The vast majority will have several jobs in fairly disparate fields during their time in the workplace. Increasing your knowledge base expands your capital as an employee. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Folie* 

 
_So, do you think there's a certain age  where you're just too old to go back to school? Too old to do something  else? Why?_

 
Personally? I think you should stop doing things when they become a threat to your health or the health of others. That's true at any age, but it's important to realise when your age is impairing your ability to do things the way you used to. 

I'm a pretty fast, aggressive driver. I can get away with that because my vision is perfect, my reflexes are sharp and I have enough experience to know how fast I can go while still being in complete control of the car. However, when I'm 70, I hope that there are people who insist I take regular driving "check-ups" to make sure that I have a good handle on the extent to which my skills may have deteriorated.

For anything else, the sky's the limit. 

Think about this: If you hit 35 or 40 and you're not happy with the state of your life, are you going to feel like you're stuck with what you've got? It seems like you're setting yourself up for a lot of heartache.


----------



## doyoulikemymake (Nov 28, 2010)

I wonder if this is a cultural thing because I notice some cultures tend to think you are old past 25+ while others think it's still very young. In African American and some African cultures you are considered not young once you hit mid 20s, as I have some West African acquaintances who defintely think you are ancient if you are 30 years of age and older


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 28, 2010)

Reading this and all the replies, I can really understand from both sides what you're talking about. On the one side, it DOES take lots of people a long time to really understand what they want in life, the other about... Well, the main topic.

  	I feel that it really shouldn't be about the age of a person when it comes to attending university or college. When I first entered university, the one thing that drove me was the idea that I had to finish university, I had to get a job, I had to do this and that before I got too old. But you know what? Looking back on it, I was really thinking about graduating from university for (in my opinion), all the wrong reasons. Even if I dropped school, I'd still come back eventually. Why? Because of the sense of accomplisment that comes from being able to tackle an endeavor like university.

  	Everyone goes through that section in their lives where they want to feel that sense of accomplishment, where they did some good for either themselves, their friends/family, their community or even the world. Older students may feel a sense of accomplishment from finishing university. Some have the thirst to continue learning, to continue to understand the world and how it works. Just like how we all want to be able to hone our skills in something (whether it be our job, make up, whatever), and some students just want to know more about the world. Because of this, I don't think there should be an age cap on university, because university is an institute of learning. The point of university is to learn, not JUST a train that you get on to find a job fast.


----------



## LorraineER (Dec 1, 2010)

*"I'm not saying not to do it, but it kinda seems like a waste to me. I always think of this lady I heard of, I forgot her exact age, who was 80 and it took her like a decade to graduate, she started at 70 or so, and she died t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he day after her graduation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"*


  	Education isn't simply a means to an end for everyone. That's not a waste- she did something amazing and saw it through to the end. If she spent those ten years doing the same old thing and not learning anything new, not changing anything, do you think_ that_ would have more value/be less of a "waste?"  From the tone of your posts it just seems like you don't see the value that education can hold. It's never too late to go back to school and it's never to late to make a life-altering decision. If there was an age limit on making decisions to change our lives, I wouldn't want to live past it.


----------

